# flounder



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

hey, new to this site. lookin' for someone with a flounder boat that's willing to take 2 salty dog navy boys out on good night of flounder giggin'. i know gas prices and everything is quite high right now. we are willing to pay for gas and whatever else you may need to satisfy our thirst for the old flat mud monsters. i'm from tampa bay and my buddy is from jax. we will be here for the next year or so, and flounder giggin is the only thing we're not equipped to do.any help is much appreciated. my wife just loves those little tasty morsels. you can reach me at [email protected]

mucho thanks


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum! Have a few trips planned for this time im home but already have passengers going with me...if someone backs out ill send you a PM


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm itching to get out. if anyone else wants to hook it up, we will make it well worth your time.i'll have my pro-line up here soon enough for some winter grouper action if anyone is interested.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

You dont need a boat to gig flounder. You can wade for them. Kinda primitive but can be productive. All you need is a inner tube, wash tub, 12 volt battery, gig, and light source, and you are in bussines.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have a boat but it is nice to get out and walk every once in a while. all you need if you do it like me is a gig, propane light ( not the walmart ones), coated stringer with a float on the end ( coated stringer because it make it alot easier to slide to fish off the stringer, can get at academy) and a plastic bag ( just in case you run into some softshells. i alwasy like to be prepared.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

hell yes, i'll give it a try. i'll let you know how i do. what are some good palces to go?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Chicken Bone Beach is pretty good when the winds not blowing.


----------

